# Best Freeride Shoes?



## snooklips (Mar 7, 2008)

I need help picking out some shoes to wear while riding. I use Easton platform pedals and ride cross country, all mountain and some pretty rough and technical terrain. I have heard that alot of guys use skateboard shoes such as vans. The only problem I see with that is when I come to a section that is unridable, I'm not sure the flat skateboard shoes have enough traction on the ground to keep me from sliding around. 

I have seen freeride shoes from 661 and 5/10 does anyone else make them and how are they?

Thanks.

P.S. yes i'm a newbie and yes this is my first post


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## monkeyfist23 (Dec 7, 2005)

+1 for the 5.10s

I've ridden clipless for over 10 years, I just bought the 5.10s and paired them with Crank Bros 5050s. Let me tell you, I've never been able to do a 'proper' bunny hop w/o cheating with the clip ins, but last night I pulled of some nice hops on the platforms. Feet never slipped. the 5.10s really stick to the pedals. :thumbsup:


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome...

Nothing compares to 5 tens. The grip like crazy and are nice and stiff. Worth every penny... you already have some nice pedals so its time for some nice shoes.


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

I rode the 510s for some time. I had a weak fall on a rocky section and the 510's were so sticky my foot stuck and I rolled my ankle, fracturing my foot..

I use Circa skate shoes now. (the ones with an ankle strap to keep the laces out of the way.) Sometimes I think the 510's are too sticky. I'd use them for racing for sure. But for general riding and messing around I like to re-set my foot on the pedals. With the 510's that's really akward to do..

Also, the circas are substantially more comfortable for walking around when doing trail work/scouting.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

i wear nikes


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

As others have mentioned there can be only one... 5.10's!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Does 510 make anything that doesn't look like something Napoleon Dynamite would wear?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Does 510 make anything that doesn't look like something Napoleon Dynamite would wear?


Yeah check out there Dolce and Gabbana collection.....


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I also just picked up some 5.10s and Tranny pedals. I really like them, my foot is closer to the spindle, and the shoes are stiff enough to give your foot some support. The feel through this setup is really good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

My new 5.10 lo's are in transit!


----------



## Domster (May 17, 2007)

It won't add anything to the discussion, but 5-10! 
I bought some last year and they're wonderful.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

+100 for the 5.10s. I ride Easton's as well and recently switched from skate shoes to the 5.10s. Huge improvement. I had also ordered the 661 Descend Taki's on sale and wasn't nearly as impressed. I gave them to my kid as street shoes and some of the thread is already coming loose in the toe area.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Does 510 make anything that doesn't look like something Napoleon Dynamite would wear?


OMFG! Function over fashion. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

5-10 

end of the line.. 

nothing comes close.. anyone tell you different, they are sponsored by some other brand.. the rest of us that have to pay .. 5-10s


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

5.10

Just buy them. You will see.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

5.10s get another vote here. :thumbsup: They even make sh!tty pedals feel good.


----------



## BrooklynMachine (Sep 4, 2007)

The marz version of the 5.10s are quite nice.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

i rock some old-school etnies ;o)


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

RED5 said:


> OMFG! Function over fashion. :thumbsup:


5.10s

GOSH


----------



## tjfox87 (May 18, 2006)

Although I have never tried 5.10's freeride shoes, I do wear 5.10 Anasazi's for rock climbing and their rubber is like nothing else, super sticky, no slip, and work well even when they get wet. You can't go wrong with the 5.10's. Also they just released 2 pro models, so you don't have to go for just black, or navy blue. This is just my $.02, I'm going to be buying a pair for myself.---Todd


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

I rock some DC's with 5050 pedals, good combo. I planning on switching the pins out on the pedals for more grip.


----------



## RubberSideUp (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm weird I guess but I found the 5 10's too sticky. If I didn't like my foot placement it was hard to make small adjustments without lifting my foot off completely. I have been riding the old Richie Schley lakes and find them just o.k. Fairly comfy and my feet don't slip. The new Shimano MP90's with the vibram soles look dope and you can adjust the stiffness with different inserts.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17072-285_SHIM98/Shimano-SH-MP90-Freeride-Shoes-2008.htm


----------



## rumor (Mar 17, 2004)

5.10 Ftmfw!!


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

RubberSideUp said:


> I'm weird I guess but I found the 5 10's too sticky. If I didn't like my foot placement it was hard to make small adjustments without lifting my foot off completely. I have been riding the old Richie Schley lakes and find them just o.k. Fairly comfy and my feet don't slip. The new Shimano MP90's with the vibram soles look dope and you can adjust the stiffness with different inserts.
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17072-285_SHIM98/Shimano-SH-MP90-Freeride-Shoes-2008.htm


 those shoes look like Sunday shoes. they sound cool though.


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

5.10 here too


----------



## snooklips (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everbody. I would say after seeing this response there is no doubt I will be ordering some 5.10's


----------



## Crombie (Mar 8, 2008)

the 5.10s are the best platform shoes that exist


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im going againts the 5.10 band wagon here. 
I've had my 661 Session SPD's shoes for 4 months now, they have held up to riding 3-4 times a week, building/digging trails, walking around the mall, longboarding etc. 

If you are just riding platforms go with either the Filters or the Descend Taki's. 661 Stand behind their product if the soles break they replace them. 

( My buddy has both 5.10's and the Descend Taki's, He likes the Taki's over the 5.10's )


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

5.10s + mentals = too much grip.

I'm happy with any decent skate shoes on the mentals, I usually favor globes, etnies or dc.


----------



## aznguy (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm gonna say that for freeride, i like using just a flat bottomed skate shoe (dc are the best i've tried so far) it's just easier to bail when things go south, you dont want your feet stuck when your upside down.


----------



## whilgers (Oct 9, 2009)

*Circa CC2 aka Cannon 650's Rock!!!!!!!!!*

Circa made my fav mtb shoe and I own 3 pair because they stopped making them. Pedals are very important also. They gotta match up. I use Drive sealed pedals, also out of production.


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

5.10s...Double Plus Dildo Bashguard Smashing Action. Performance top notch! Didn't notice any comments about durability so I'll chime in....These shooes last a long time, trail building and riding - great investment - worth the coinage-all that and a bag a chips and like Stevie Wonder Says "Ja ja Jammin on the One"


----------



## Xirj (Sep 5, 2008)

I have really enjoyed my Lakes, but beware they run a bit wide.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

+1 510


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

jcaino said:


> i rock some old-school etnies ;o)


That's also how I roll.

Hell, those new Teva's look just like MC Raps if you can remember those.

I was thinking of just rocking some Vans.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm still rockin an older pair of intense branded shoes, the predecessors of 5.10's. They're kinda gnarly lookin from years of east coast mud but they haven't torn and grip like mad. If you're running clipless platforms I just bought a pair of shimano am45's, they're kinda fugly lookin but grippy, super comfy and stiff enough sole for XC riding.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

i use 5.10s as well. its true that it is hard to reposition your feet without lifting them off. your shins will love you though.


----------



## spaghettiedy (Dec 26, 2010)

Jim311 said:


> Does 510 make anything that doesn't look like something Napoleon Dynamite would wear?


lMFAO! That's pretty funny. I have a pair of Burton Ion snowboard boots that are truly Dynamite boots, BUT they are the best boots EVER.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

I wear these:








5.10 Chase Phantom


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Honestly....any good skate/BMX style shoe will work well. They have soft compound soles that will help grip the pedal better and a good flat shoe helps the feel some. Those 5.10 shoes are basically just a skate/BMX style shoe.......maybe a few tweaks, but really a DC, Vans, Duffs, Simple.....the list goes on....will do the trick.

I generally like a good shoe over pedals that have long nasty pins. Some of the pedals these days don't allow you to move your foot around on them.......and coming from a BMX background it's all about being mostly stuck to the pedal....but still being able to slide that foot around. So I like pedals that have a textured surface with minimal pins to give good traction, but not be so aggressive as to make your foot not move at all.

Two good pedal options and a pair of Vans does the trick.

Primo Strickers come in Aluminum and Magnesium too, but the plastic works better than you think if you have good shoes.










Eastern Pedals.....good stuff right there! Again, the plastic ones actually work quite well.

https://www.easternbikes.com/products/part/41










Either of those pedals and a pair of these Vans and you are ready to Rock n Roll !!!!

The 5.10's will rock n' roll too......


----------



## Fooshnicken (Jan 16, 2011)

Shimano SH AM-40s. Can't knock them at all


----------



## ElHefeConCarne (Aug 10, 2011)

Shark skin Cowboy boots or VANS


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

the 510's were good but didt last well in the wet. The 661's where *****.

Ive been on the same pair of converse for 3 seasons now and the have zero problems...good toe protection as well. It should make those NIKE fan boys happy too since they are now owned by the same people...though NIKE still abuse their people and make use of child labor.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

I like these; feel like a well broken in shoe and reasonably priced...






​


----------

